# Uber PAX Asshole - I Got Revenge



## nl9994 (Oct 24, 2015)

Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.

When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!

When I dropped them off, they guy said he was giving me 1 star and told me not accept tips anymore. (As if he was teaching me a lesson.)

I drive off pissed for $3.60, only to find one of the asshole left his wallet and phone. He immediately called me, and demanded that I meet him at the bar I dropped him off at. The balls in my court! Muhahaha! When I got off the phone with him the wallet went missing  ... but I found his phone.

I drive back to the bar, and wait for the PAX to get his phone across the street. After 5 minutes of waiting, he calls me to tell me he see's me and to "get my ass over" to the other side of the street. I'm 30 feet away from him, across the street, making eye contact, telling him he needs to cross the street to get his phone. He goes into a rant about how I as an Uber driver should bend over backwards for the customer and the tipping thing, and persist that I "get my ass over" there.

I said screw it, and "accidentally" threw his phone is a storm drain. Told him "Ooops, well your phone is here should you need it." Got in my car and left. His face was priceless! [His face was 20 seconds of confusion, followed by a wave of anger and frustration.] - Best tip ever!

The countdown to deactivation begins!!!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Hahahaa if thats true thats amazing.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You definitely have the kahunas to do what you did! 

Deactivation sequence started: 10......9......8......


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Newspaper headlines...

"Irate Uber driver throws passenger's cell phone in storm drain."


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice, but if he left his phone in your car, how was he able to call your Uber number? that doesn't add up for me.


----------



## nl9994 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Nice, but if he left his phone in your car, how was he able to call your Uber number? that doesn't add up for me.


 His friend ordered the Uber. It was three of them.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

They can't prove sh*t. I would have told him I didn't find anything in my car and then dispose of that sh*t where they would have never found it. It's called KARMA.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Phones left in my cab get dropped off at the next gas station trash can.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Phones left in my cab get dropped off at the next gas station trash can.


Lol! I hold for ransom....eeer, I mean "finders" fee. If they call looking for it & don't mention any kind of reward, then I don't have it. Mention a reward then yes, I do have it.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a rule: I never find assholes shit. They probably left it at the last they were at.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

The angel on my shoulder says "he should have been professional and dropped it at a police station, though not necessarily a close one."

The devil on my shoulder says "that guy was a prick. He's lucky the driver even attempted to give his phone back."

Gonna have to go with the devil on this one. bwahahahaha


----------



## nl9994 (Oct 24, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lol! I hold for ransom....eeer, I mean "finders" fee. If they call looking for it & don't mention any kind of reward, then I don't have it. Mention a reward then yes, I do have it.


I do the same on most occasions, I just really wanted revenge and had a feeling this would happen. Plus, he lost his leather Gucci wallet 

P.S. Don't charge a finders fee... call it a "Holding Fee." It's easier to get around should someone try to sue you or you get caught in a sting operation. ("Holding Fee" AKA Your expenses for storage. Mine is a $100/night, after 7 days, the phone becomes my property to compensate my expenses for holding the phone.)


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

That's good, I might of put a couple in his ear.....figuratively.......literally, Would of done pretty much the same....it's great when the karma Bus makes a stop.........


----------



## Buh-Bye (Oct 29, 2015)

Great story pay back is a BIT*H


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

lol Other than making sure rider and driver are in communication with either each other or Uber, they stay out of lost item situations. All we'll do is shrug and tell him to file a police report. The only exception being a situation where the driver has the rider request a trip from them through the app in order to compensate them. Then we'll get involved.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> lol Other than making sure rider and driver are in communication with either each other or Uber, they stay out of lost item situations. All we'll do is shrug and tell him to file a police report. The only exception being a situation where the driver has the rider request a trip from them through the app in order to compensate them. Then we'll get involved.


Happy, what does Uber do in that case? I have thought of it, but usually find stuff right away, and return it while local to the pax.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I would have been like "Oh, you're the guy going on the whole ride about how we shouldn't get tips and I was going to be one starred, right?

Hmm. Let me check the back seat? 

Wow. It's SO strange, but I JUST don't see it. Funny, huh? Oh well, have a NICE day."


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, their tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


I love you man.


----------



## money time (Sep 21, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


You so cool. Why did u bother urself to giv it back to him. You should say. I dont see it and go on ....shitty pax . U did great


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> I do the same on most occasions, I just really wanted revenge and had a feeling this would happen. Plus, he lost his leather Gucci wallet
> 
> P.S. Don't charge a finders fee... call it a "Holding Fee." It's easier to get around should someone try to sue you or you get caught in a sting operation. ("Holding Fee" AKA Your expenses for storage. Mine is a $100/night, after 7 days, the phone becomes my property to compensate my expenses for holding the phone.)


http://laist.com/2013/12/17/uber_driver_demands_500_for_phone_l.php


----------



## nl9994 (Oct 24, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> http://laist.com/2013/12/17/uber_driver_demands_500_for_phone_l.php


Exactly. They can't do jack shit. This is just an outrage article.

Holding her phone ransom, and negotiating a price is wrong. He should have asked her to meet up with him, at the top of a mountain, and that every night he is in possession of the phone, there will be a $100 holding fee. After 7 days, the phone will become his property to offset the holding fee.

Go into any computer repair shop or pawn shop, and you will find this is legal.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't see it in my car. If you left it in my car, the next passenger I took probably has it now.

[hangs up and tosses it in the trash]


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I love these stories, most of my pax are very pleasant but when you get that one really bad one it makes you feel so much better. I have only had to kick people out after the ride started twice, one of those the main ahole left his iPhone in my car.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


Damn why would he care if other passanger tip you I would have ended the ride once he started that conversation and saying he will one star that would automatically be end of trip for me cause if he going to one star what else could he do after that.I would told him if he going to one star he get the hell out my car.I would have earned that one star


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


you should not have allowed him to continue don't ever forget that your car not uber.Dont ever be disrespected in your car.Uber and lyft have told me if a passanger get to a point where he is disrespecting drop them off in a safe place and tell them to get out.You don't have to put up with that


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Phones left in my cab get dropped off at the next gas station trash can.


come on now you giving cab driver a bad name lol


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Phones left in my cab get dropped off at the next gas station trash can.


why drop them off in a trash can they may have value


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


Stories like this make me want to wish the bad old days when people would challenge each other to a duel to satisfy honor. I would've loved having a few moments with this jackass giving him the Wookie treatment.

Boy! Was this guy asking for it!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> Stories like this make me want to wish the bad old days when people would challenge each other to a duel to satisfy honor. I would've loved having a few moments with this jackass giving him the Wookie treatment.
> 
> Boy! Was this guy asking for it!


I never would let it go that far he would have got out our drag out


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Phones left in my cab get dropped off at the next gas station trash can.


You sir, are deliciously evil! Remind me never to piss you off!


----------



## BC1045 (Oct 27, 2015)

As a new member on this forum, not yet activated as "partner"/driver, I'm wondering after reading accounts like this, just what percentage of pax will be assholes? Your own experiences and guesstimates are what I'm asking...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BC1045 said:


> As a new member on this forum, not yet activated as "partner"/driver, I'm wondering after reading accounts like this, just what percentage of pax will be assholes? Your own experiences and guesstimates are what I'm asking...


5 percent 95 percent are good people


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I never would let it go that far he would have got out our drag out


That was my thought to. I would've put or dragged him out of my car the moment he started with that bloody rant;


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> That was my thought to. I would've put or dragged him out of my car the moment he started with that bloody rant;


stop it before it starts


----------



## nl9994 (Oct 24, 2015)

BC1045 said:


> As a new member on this forum, not yet activated as "partner"/driver, I'm wondering after reading accounts like this, just what percentage of pax will be assholes? Your own experiences and guesstimates are what I'm asking...


Uber passengers are spoiled. You will quickly resent them, after the new driver guarantee wears off. It's really a 50/50 with Uber Pax... I either hate them or are neutral... 5% of Uber Pax are great, though!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


Accidents happen!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> where the driver has the rider request a trip from them through the app in order to compensate them. Then we'll get involved.


Which is why searches of my car for lost items always come up empty. Uber says my returning an item to a pax has no value. Therefore there is no issue if I do not return it to the pax, instead dropping it off at the police station most convenient to me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

If he complains to Uber tell them you handed it to him and he was so drunk he dropped it in the gutter.

He said she said.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It is probably another "Groundhog Day" for this pax.

Until he puts his sh*t together and decides to be a good person, probably he will continue experiencing instant KARMA.

This time it is a fellow Uber driver that was instrumental to deliver the KARMA.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Happy, what does Uber do in that case? I have thought of it, but usually find stuff right away, and return it while local to the pax.


I'm assuming you mean requesting a trip from you as payment for returning the item? We refund it because technically (meaning according to what management says) the rider didn't go anywhere so it's not a legitimate trip. Make all the arrangements you want but keep it all outside the app and you'll be left alone.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

BC1045 said:


> As a new member on this forum, not yet activated as "partner"/driver, I'm wondering after reading accounts like this, just what percentage of pax will be assholes? Your own experiences and guesstimates are what I'm asking...


1 out of 200 is definitely an asshole.
1 out of 300 is probably an asshole and danger to society and need to be tracked. 
Rest i can deal with unless it is past midnight when most people are drunk. 
Past midnight, the rate of people you regret having in your car increases significantly... Maybe 1 in 25 is bad.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> why drop them off in a trash can they may have value


Because theft of lost property is a crime.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Because theft of lost property is a crime.


lol I was joking


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Because theft of lost property is a crime.


So was I.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you folks ask pax if they have their phones, keys, wallets, and glasses when you drop them off. I do it in several different ways. I always try to make it an amusing question if not funny. It can be as simple as "time for phone and wallet check before you get out". 
It often saves me time late.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Do you folks ask pax if they have their phones, keys, wallets, and glasses when you drop them off. I do it in several different ways. I always try to make it an amusing question if not funny. It can be as simple as "time for phone and wallet check before you get out".
> It often saves me time late.


yeah it is best to look at you back seat before you drive off


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> yeah it the best to look at you back seat before you drive off


I have a nifty little laser pointer, flash light, touch screen stylus I bought at the dollar store. 
It is good for a quick look in the back seat after each ride. It also makes it very easy to enter addresses. I have fat fingers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have three rows, I remind pax to check for property, if they were great pax I'll make an effort if not then what incentive do I have?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Do you folks ask pax if they have their phones, keys, wallets, and glasses when you drop them off. I do it in several different ways. I always try to make it an amusing question if not funny. It can be as simple as "time for phone and wallet check before you get out".
> It often saves me time late.


I do that.

No matter what internal conversation they might have amongst each other.., about 1 minute to trip completion I turn off the music completely and remind them to "please make sure when you leave the car there is no phones, keys, wallets left behind! Big inconvenience for me and more so for you!" And when I drop them off I ask them to "please take another look and inspect the car in case there is something left behind".

Since I started doing this about 10 months ago, I did not have any lost item in my car. I am on a good streak on this one.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I do that.
> 
> No matter what internal conversation they might have amongst each other.., about 1 minute to trip completion I turn off the music completely and remind them to "please make sure when you leave the car there is no phones, keys, wallets left behind! Big inconvenience for me and more so for you!" And when I drop them off I ask them to "please take another look and inspect the car in case there is something left behind".
> 
> Since I started doing this about 10 months ago, I did not have any lost item in my car. I am on a good streak on this one.


It also gives you a disclaimer they will remember. 
"I asked them if they had their stuff, they said yes". You get to choose after that. 
Personally I don't find sunglasses anymore.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> It also gives you a disclaimer they will remember.
> "I asked them if they had their stuff, they said yes". You get to choose after that.
> Personally I don't find sunglasses anymore.


And that's exactly the reason I do that: I want them to remember it. I make them take responsibility. They even take their trash. No more people calling me believing they may have lost somethings in my car. I don't want people to suspect me for their mistakes.


----------



## nl9994 (Oct 24, 2015)

LBCPriusC said:


> How much cash was in the wallet?


... $520, and the wallet is worth $350 new... but who knows. That's just a wild guess, considering it was not found.


----------



## Really! (Oct 28, 2015)

I would've gave it back, just because he acts like the thing he sits on, doesn't mean I am, no judgement on the OP, that is just me though


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LBCPriusC said:


> Nice


Well if he'd only tipped....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well if he'd only tipped....


He did


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Phones left in my cab get dropped off at the next gas station trash can.


First thing I do when I find a phone is turn it off.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Huberis said:


> First thing I do when I find a phone is turn it off.


Yup!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

How much cash was in the wallet?


----------



## inpool (Jul 14, 2015)

dude where my phone


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This is why I never answer calls from passengers after a ride is completed. Anything left in the backseat is considered a tip.

I've never found a wallet. ...If I did, I guess I'd drop it off at a police station.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Depends if they're nice and/or tipped. A passenger who tipped $2 on a $18 fare left their phone. I went 10 miles to their house to proactively return their phone after the next passenger found it. They tipped me another $20 and didn't even realize they left their phone. 
The tip was enough for me to go the extra 10 miles to return their phone. No tip, I would have waited till they call, and then have them come to me. 
Another time I had a jerk leave his keys in my car. I returned them to an Uber office 70 miles away from him on purpose, even though there's an Uber office 25 miles away. At least I made money on my trip since it's in a major city and I got a good surge after an event ended.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Another time I had a jerk leave his keys in my car. I returned them to an Uber office 70 miles away from him on purpose, even though there's an Uber office 25 miles away. At least I made money on my trip since it's in a major city and I got a good surge after an event ended.


That didn't really do a whole lot, tbh. The offices overnight lost items to riders, we don't ask them to come to the office unless they're insisting on picking it up themselves. In NYC they'll sometimes use uberRUSH to deliver the item back to the rider.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


You, sir, are my hero. I wish I could like this a hundred times.


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

you should have not said anything the second you realized the extreme d*uche left his shit.

It's more enjoyable knowing karma is doing its thing and you gained free stuff to keep or destroy at the expense of some asshole, without anyone being able to blame you for it.

"Hello? No phone or wallet is in my car, f*ck off and stop calling me"


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lol! I hold for ransom....eeer, I mean "finders" fee. If they call looking for it & don't mention any kind of reward, then I don't have it. Mention a reward then yes, I do have it.


Exactly. If you guys still drive for uber, you know they want you to drive to them and at no charge. If this happens, you need to put a "If I do find it, how do I get it to you as I am working right now?" feeler to see what they say. Make sure you turn it off and pull the battery so they can't use the Find My Phone app to locate it. I won't toss a phone but they will need to pick it up in my area if they aren't willing to pay.


----------



## Johnny Lu (Oct 25, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


Very nice, any issues yet?


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

Our new hero....


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

BC1045 said:


> As a new member on this forum, not yet activated as "partner"/driver, I'm wondering after reading accounts like this, just what percentage of pax will be assholes? Your own experiences and guesstimates are what I'm asking...


Depends on the area where you are driving and the time of day. I've had one or two assholes in about 75 rides, and I normally drive mid morning and early evenings during dinnertime. I won't be hitting the 100 rides mark since I start working at BassPro Shop next week.

Uber off!


----------



## Sandy Wilson (Nov 2, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


Ur unprofessional behavior and childish Actions reflect on all the Uber Drivers worldwide making our lives harder. thxs for nothing


----------



## nl9994 (Oct 24, 2015)

Sandy Wilson said:


> Ur unprofessional behavior and childish Actions reflect on all the Uber Drivers worldwide making our lives harder. thxs for nothing


Bahaha. All day everyday, Travis!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Every driver in LA should pitch in $5 and pay for a billboard on a busy highway in your major market. Make it say this...
"you CAN tip your Uber driver"
" --Travis"


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

^ Include a dorky image of Travis with giant googly eyes and I'd pitch in even though I'm not in LA.


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


Your word against his. As far as you're concerned, this NEVER happened and as for the PAX, he can choke on Clay Aiken's balls!


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Nice, but if he left his phone in your car, how was he able to call your Uber number? that doesn't add up for me.


They can go online and still call you...its happened to me.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ArsenalGunner said:


> and as for the PAX, he can choke on Clay Aiken's balls!


Reuben was the winner...why Clay' balls?


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Reuben was the winner...why Clay' balls?


Hah! Clay's and then Rueben's, and in any order!


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


-- I hope you don't get Deactivated. This do***e bags wants you to to make a U-Turn to go to where he is standing? Glad you had the LAST laugh.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sandy Wilson said:


> Ur unprofessional behavior and childish Actions reflect on all the Uber Drivers worldwide making our lives harder. thxs for nothing


Listen up and pay attention, here, we have a "street pro" who has been out here a whole eighteen months telling us how it is done!


----------



## nl9994 (Oct 24, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Listen up and pay attention, here, we have a "street pro" who has been out here a whole eighteen months telling us how it is done!


Jus for that, I'm going to purposely sabotage the Uber passenger experience. I'm going to seek phones of PAX to throw in the gutter.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Sandy Wilson said:


> Ur unprofessional behavior and childish Actions reflect on all the Uber Drivers worldwide making our lives harder. thxs for nothing


Put a sock in it Sandy.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

It was unprofessional what you did, but it was totally worth it!


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

To the nice PAX I always returned items, and they always tipped. But to the a**holes I had a script ready. "Oh yeah, I remember you, just dropped you off at the ___ bar. You left your wallet and phone? Just a minute, let me look, but you know, some drunks jumped into my car a few minutes ago. They thought I was their uBer, but they had the wrong car. No, nothing back here." Then just chuck the phone, empty the wallet, and move on down the road. Never had to do that, but it would be untraceable. (No longer drive for uBer by my own choice.)


----------



## Kochina (Nov 6, 2015)

You should've complain about the pax right when they get off and make up some story to start a case first, now you sound like an as hole


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Reuben was the winner...why Clay' balls?


Because Reuben has chocolate salty balls.

YouTube it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because Reuben has chocolate salty balls.
> 
> YouTube it.


Just out em in your mouth and suck em.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because Reuben has chocolate salty balls.
> 
> YouTube it.


I'm really afraid of typing that search term into my browser...lol


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Balls of Steele!! I love this story. Thank you for doing the thing all drivers wish they could do to the entitled assholes we so often get on Uber. Thank god there is Lyft to save us from those bro entitled young professional types that flock to uber like flys on sht


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I'm really afraid of typing that search term into my browser...lol


Don't worry you'll be fine. Just play the Southpark video


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Don't worry you'll be fine. Just play the Southpark video
> 
> this HTML class. Value is


Ha. I was just being fecitous. I'm very familiar with "chef". I watched the premiere of southpark...years ago. 44 years old and still watching it. BTdub...I'm a critic!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Ha. I was just being fecitous. I'm very familiar with "chef". I watched the premiere of southpark...years ago. 44 years old and still watching it. BTdub...I'm a critic!


For some reason the video didn't work. But oh well folks can find it.

Yeah Southpark is hilarious.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

OP is liked 57 times. 
That's probably a forum record.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know how many more time I will read this story.


----------



## Purple Monkey (Oct 21, 2015)

Ur a GOD.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Dropped a guy off at a casino yesterday, got a call 5 mins later and the pax told me he left his pack of cigarettes in the car and wanted me to turn around and bring them to him "inside the casino at the slot machines " told him sorry no cigarettes in the car.. Jeff 1 stared me


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...












I noticed your avatar is photo shopped from this dude that photo bombed tiger woods! Well done!


----------



## motoapco (Sep 4, 2015)

Huberis said:


> First thing I do when I find a phone is turn it off.


Pull the SD card and look at the pics


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

motoapco said:


> Pull the SD card and look at the pics


Another great reason to always encrypt your flash card.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Deny everything.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

BC1045 said:


> As a new member on this forum, not yet activated as "partner"/driver, I'm wondering after reading accounts like this, just what percentage of pax will be assholes? Your own experiences and guesstimates are what I'm asking...


50%


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverX said:


> 50%


Well if you define asshole as don't tip about 95%.

Make you wait 70%.

Annoying ******bags once in the car 40%.

Annoying ******bags taking short trips 20%.

Never want them in car again and will cancel if I recognize them 5%.

Very tempted to kick them out 1%.

Actually kicked out 0.001%.

These categories don't add up to 100% as many overlap.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry for the Frustration u encountered. Can't stop LAUGHING though. Lollllllllll


nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

BC1045 said:


> As a new member on this forum, not yet activated as "partner"/driver, I'm wondering after reading accounts like this, just what percentage of pax will be assholes? Your own experiences and guesstimates are what I'm asking...


In 500 plus rides I have had 3 riders start to be rude until I told them I can eject them at any time. They settled down right away. So what they gave me one star. That's what I gave the card holder. BTW we were on the freeway at the time. Isn't the shoulder of the freeway a safe place?


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

If you DO get deactivated, its STILL worth it based on your story !!


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> ... $520, and the wallet is worth $350 new... but who knows. That's just a wild guess, considering it was not found.


And who says UBER pax don't tip?


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ha ha f*ck that guy. 


nl9994 said:


> Gave a ride to some assholes last night on Uber.
> 
> When they got in my car, they noticed my stash of tips (which I plant), and asked "taking rides for cash?"
> I said "no, they're tips." He and his friends then went into a rant about how I shouldn't accept tips, and how you don't need to tip with Uber. THE ENTRIE RIDE!
> ...


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

awesome.


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

dirtnaprightnow said:


> In 500 plus rides I have had 3 riders start to be rude until I told them I can eject them at any time. They settled down right away. So what they gave me one star. That's what I gave the card holder. BTW we were on the freeway at the time. Isn't the shoulder of the freeway a safe place?


Well it happened again. Picked up 3 PX. One on drivers back seat rolls down the window. After a couple minutes I smell something and ask if the lady was ill. One of the other PX said yes so I handed him a barf bag I carry. She refused take it so I told them I wouldn't carry them any further and pulled off th e freeway at the next exit. Was going to let them out right there but they begged to be dropped at a transit stop.

Once we got there Ms Pukey refused to get out pretending to be asleep. She wouldn't move until I told the group I would call 911 in 10 seconds if she wasn't out of the car. That got them moving. The entire side of my car was soiled so bad I couldn't touch it.

Put on rubber gloves and cleaned the inside best I could and told them they could keep the barf bag with my complements. It took 2 x through the car wash to get it clean.
Interior was much harder but submitted cleaning fee request to UBER. I'll see what they say.


----------

